# Jager Pro is the real deal.



## jgunnsmith (May 29, 2017)

We've had a pig explosion in the past year or so, and finally bought a Jager Pro MINE gate and camera. We've trapped around 45 since Feb. My 10 yr old daughter loves it almost as much as me and can't wait to help kill them. The folks at Jager Pro suggest killing the pigs as soon as you trap them, and I found out why. Caught a big bunch one night and they busted a hole in the trap and escaped. Best bait I've found is either wet corn or peanuts. Seems like with peanuts you get more possums and coons coming in and setting the camera off. That gets annoying at 2 AM.


----------



## bfriendly (May 29, 2017)

Thats awesome!! Agree on Jager too BTW!
How long did they take a bust that hole?


----------



## jgunnsmith (May 30, 2017)

They rooted a hole under the panels during the night after I caught them. I went to kill them the next morning and saw a pig in the bushes. I turned my back to get a gun and kill it and when I turned back around the pen was empty. About 15 hogs had escaped that quick. I was sick to say the least.


----------



## bfriendly (May 31, 2017)

jgunnsmith said:


> They rooted a hole under the panels during the night after I caught them. I went to kill them the next morning and saw a pig in the bushes. I turned my back to get a gun and kill it and when I turned back around the pen was empty. About 15 hogs had escaped that quick. I was sick to say the least.



They aint stupid thats for sure........once one found its way out, they all knew how.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Jun 16, 2017)

I love that your daughter loves hunting...My baby girl and I went on a hog hunt in Screven instead of her going away on her spring break ! truth be told she's a better sportsperson than her 2 brothers lol


----------



## Workingmanhunter (Jun 19, 2017)

Would love to put some dogs on the ground if you and your daughter like trapping you'll love catching them.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Jun 19, 2017)

That's a real nice offer.


----------

